#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  University of Madras accepts TANCET for MBA, MCA Admission

## ajaytopgun

It is an official announcement that the University of Madras will now accept TANCET scores for admission to MBA, MCA courses.

After the approval of syndicate members of the university, they have decided to admit students through TANCET.

A senior university official said the decision was made on a request from the directorate of technical education

"There is also a Supreme Court ruling that the admissions for every technical and professional course should be under one of the five approved common entrance tests," he said.

"From now on, students can go through the single window system. The university also benefits as the quality of students will improve when we get students through the common entrance test," said a senior official.

"Besides improving the status of the sought after professional programmes, we are also looking at improved academics and research. We need to find new funding sources besides UGC to sustain the research programmes," a senior faculty member said. "While traditional programmes are facing a slow death, we are looking at new ideas to revamp the entire system. We are also looking to tap the research potential of several arts departments, including anthropology, architecture and music," he said.

This new admission process will be effective from the academic year 2014-15.





  Similar Threads: IIT Madras B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT Madras MBA Admission 2015 Apply Now IIT Madras M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | IIT Madras fee | IIT Madras placement IIT Madras 2012 GATE Admission, Cutoff-Discussion, Branches

----------

